# Snowstorm



## ikyjr23 (Jan 27, 2015)

How about this snow storm in the northeast &#128561;

Post pics, discuss ect. 

Unfortunately I can't post pics for some reason


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 27, 2015)

has to be the biggest bust in weather prediction ever? I know NE is still going to get hit, but they were saying we would get 1-2 feet, and we have like 5 inches if that?


----------



## Namaxy (Jan 27, 2015)

Complete bust and killing our company. Western Massachusetts here, with _maybe _4 inches so far. Roads perfectly fine, but our Governor declared a state of emergency and travel ban. State troopers pulled over two of my construction crews and sent them home. I know it's considerably worse in Boston, and the travel ban might actually be warranted, but it's asinine to make it state wide as opposed to county by county.


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 27, 2015)

CoqaVin said:


> has to be the biggest bust in weather prediction ever? I know NE is still going to get hit, but they were saying we would get 1-2 feet, and we have like 5 inches if that?



Yep, I live down the road a bit. I'd say we dodged a big bullet. Weather is hard to predict. People are going to *****'n because of this. On the other side of the coin. If there weren't any storm warnings and we got hit with two or more feet of snow and lost power people would be crying, "Why didn't you guys warn us?" You can't win. Better to be overly cautious and wrong.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 27, 2015)

Heard that 99Limited, predicting the weather is a crapshoot, no one ever TRULY knows what is going to happen till the DAY OF or maybe even minute of


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 27, 2015)

Still snowing here. Wicked winds . Maybe 16 to 18 inches. Suffolk County got a little more.View attachment 26109


----------



## Framingchisel (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks like Montreal in the winter.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm jealous, and so are my two children:biggrin: 16-18 inches is a lot of fun, only bummer to me is if you lose power.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Jan 27, 2015)

You can keep the snow it kills business.


----------



## Dardeau (Jan 27, 2015)

And by business you mean my soul.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 27, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> I'm jealous, and so are my two children:biggrin: 16-18 inches is a lot of fun, only bummer to me is if you lose power.



18 degrees and the wind is whipping . Too cold for snowmen . I will force my kids outside this afternoon after I finish digging myself out. I try not to think how much this storm will cost me, and enjoy my family moment.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Jan 27, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 27, 2015)

I've been hanging out here to avoid clearing a path to my cars and chicken coop. My kids don't want me to snow blow the driveway at all. I can live with that for now.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Jan 27, 2015)

MTA as usual a total piece of junk of a service. Shuts down for a few inches snow, resumes "sunday level service" aka terrible, sometime today. all for the low cost of $116 a month. anyways, all the storm has done is delayed me sending a few knives to forum members out in CA.


----------



## ikyjr23 (Jan 27, 2015)

Mrmnms said:


> Still snowing here. Wicked winds . Maybe 16 to 18 inches. Suffolk County got a little more.View attachment 26109



Lovely pic. I love the snow I just wish I could have gone skiing 



Bill13 said:


> I'm jealous, and so are my two children:biggrin: 16-18 inches is a lot of fun, only bummer to me is if you lose power.



Agreed


----------



## ikyjr23 (Jan 27, 2015)

TheDispossessed said:


> MTA as usual a total piece of junk of a service. Shuts down for a few inches snow, resumes "sunday level service" aka terrible, sometime today. all for the low cost of $116 a month. anyways, all the storm has done is delayed me sending a few knives to forum members out in CA.



I've only lived here for a few weeks but I agree for the most part. Although it could still be worse


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 27, 2015)

Keeps me from sending knives too


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 27, 2015)

CoqaVin said:


> has to be the biggest bust in weather prediction ever? I know NE is still going to get hit, but they were saying we would get 1-2 feet, and we have like 5 inches if that?



:rofl2: Not even close, personally enjoyed two hurricanes sitting on the deck in north Hawaii this year alone.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 27, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> only bummer to me is if you lose power.


yeah but you can rewire a place and not have to worry about shutting off the breakers :hungry:


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm going to.....NOT post pictures of the backyard here in Dallas...I value my life.


----------



## ikyjr23 (Jan 27, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> I'm going to.....NOT post pictures of the backyard here in Dallas...I value my life.



Rofl


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 27, 2015)

Heard a good one today - Out east today is called Snowmeggedan - in Wisconsin we would call it Tuesday. We have avoided a lot of it this year so far though and I am OK with that.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 28, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> I'm going to.....NOT post pictures of the backyard here in Dallas...I value my life.



LOL..me neither..our recent cold snap drove me into long pants.:lol2:


----------



## JMJones (Jan 29, 2015)

18 inches for us in Maine with two more storms in the forecast...


----------



## drawman623 (Feb 4, 2015)

RI faired about the same. ~18 inches and wind whipped. We got a second insult to injury two nights ago (another 6 inches) and they are calling for snow tomorrow night and a possible big storm Monday. Shoveling has already lost its allure :surrendar: and my yuppie fireplace isn't cutting it either. 

Thinking about taking my Kitayama to the plow edge...one pass and done


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 4, 2015)

How bout some mid west pics. 18 inches and 30 mile hour winds and more. No sissy storm.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 5, 2015)

We ended up with about 12 inches, but I am north of Milwaukee - Salty is in the main spot between Milwaukee and Chicago that got dumped on pretty good. I grilled brats that afternoon and the only issue was the wind blew out my gas grill three times.


----------

